# would this be a good firewood shed?



## newatthis (Dec 12, 2014)

So, we need some storage space for bikes, tools, AND firewood.  Would a shed like one of these to include firewood be a bad idea?  I know we want ventilation for firewood, which wouldn't be that good in one of these, but my main question has to do with bugs- termites or other stuff infesting the firewood then rotting/eating the shed.

I can't attach a pic from the website, so here's a link: http://oldhickorybuildings.com/products/

I'm just trying to see if we can avoid having another outbuilding in the yard.


----------



## jeffesonm (Dec 12, 2014)

You could get a shed for bikes/tools/etc and then add lean-to (on one side or both) for firewood.


----------



## CenterTree (Dec 12, 2014)

Bugs (and rot) like moisture.   So, any wood you put inside of a shed should be dry first.

You would want the wood seasoned first anyway, right?


Also, FYI, you can get those shed with "pressure treated" plywood floors as an option.  I would for sure.




.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd do the garage package, but with a roll up on both ends. Good venting for wood, easy in & out for toys when not used for fire wood. Pull in, drive straight out.


----------

